
Adding up RSS subscribers doesn't add up - nickb
http://valleywag.com/tech/online-advertising/adding-up-rss-subscribers-doesnt-add-up-310916.php
======
Alex3917
Feedburner doesn't make sense to me. I had been hovering between 160-170 for
several months, and then I dropped to less than 100 in one day. Their numbers
don't seem very credible.

